# I'm Truong Minh Hau



## HauTruong (Aug 30, 2016)

*Hello* every one in this forum , my name is Truong Minh Hau it's Vietnamese's name and ofcourse I'm Vietnamese . My first name is Hau , middle name is Minh and last name is Truong . I'm about 18 next year .
I has found this forum was very exciting so I joined it yesterday . I'm come from Vietnam and we have two schools of martial arts that quite popular in Eastern Europe and some countries in the world , two of it are V*ovinam (Vietnamese Budo)* here is the web Official website of the Vovinam-VietVoDao World Federation - Accueil 
It a mixed from different martial art styles in Vietnam can be used for fighting and self-defense
and *Vo Co Truyen (Tranditional Vietnamese Martial arts with a lot of styles)* here is the web http://wfvv.vn/ .
Here is some introduction about *Vovinam (Vietnamese Budo) *




And here is some introduction about *Vo Co Truyen (Tranditional Vietnamese Martial arts with a lot of styles)* : This is the 1st world champion Vo Co Truyen Vietnam 




I'm also in a group with my elder seniors in Vietnam , we intend to develop a style of combat in Vietnam , it quite famous in some countries in the world , people called it *"Dog brothers"* . But unlike my seniors I'm just get my first step in Martial arts way .


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Toi hy vong ong thich o day.  Hope I said that right.


----------



## HauTruong (Sep 1, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  Toi hy vong ong thich o day.  Hope I said that right.


Yeah ! That excellent , man


----------



## MaMaD (Sep 1, 2016)

welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 1, 2016)

HauTruong said:


> Yeah ! That excellent , man



Thankfully.  It has been over 40 years since I spoke any Vietnamese.  I have forgotten pretty much all of it sadly.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome.


----------

